# Wolverines Lawn Renovation with a Poa Trivialis twist



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey all. I have some areas in my turf with Poa Trivialis due to a shade mix that had 10%. My lawn is a mix of PRG and KBG with older cultivars and some newer ones from overseeding. The Trivialis is my biggest concern as I want a total kill and never want to see it again. With that being said, I will begin Poa kill this fall and picking it back up in the spring with a plan of seed down in August of 19. This will give me plenty of time for lawn leveling, fallowing and so on. Observations of my Poa Trivialis:

1. Never really noticed it being lime green in the spring or fall. It held a dark green color through the summer.
2. Patches weren't noticeable until dormancy late summer.
3. Worst are is by a fence that receives shade and is moist.
4. Patches in he backyard are more defined and smaller. I may remove sod in these areas.

I am in no hurry and have plenty of time to kill this crap and want to get it right. Comments and suggestions are more than welcome. I will post pics after the patches in the pictures are nuked or removed.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Following!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Sprinkling project complete. I also got some heads that I can manually shut off if an area gets too wet.

Pic of Triv alley.


This spot is full of it too.



Backyard with dormant spots showing.





Next steps;

Mow tomorrow 3"
Fertilize 
RGS at full rate

Hit the known Triv spots with a round of glyphosate and probably continue this into fall.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Following as well and I got nothing other than glyphosate works best when plants are actively growing. Good luck!


----------



## NewEnglander (Aug 20, 2018)

Really interested to watch this unfold. I've got some triv spots. The sad thing is they look pretty good in spring. I've watched my lawn unravel since June, and the July heat here was a fast spiral for the triv.

Good luck. You're brave!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

My triv was as green as my kbg until the heat of July. Then it browns up and shows it's ugly head. I am contemplating a heavy fall N regimen and then a kill after it wakes up. Then a continued fert, fallow and kill in the spring. This would give me almost 6 months of kill. I just want this crap gone, and to love my lawn again.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

So after closer inspection my conclusion is that there are a lot more spots in my yard than i first thought. Way to much to pull or remove with a shovel. I'm am still thinking about a September full lawn kill and maybe another one in October. Then i will see what shows up in the spring and continue to fert, fallow and gly (probably 3 more times). Lawn looks like complete garbage at the moment anyway....


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Couldn't help myself and bought one of these



And this is the result. It's so satisfying listening to the stolons sizzle


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I will be following your progress. I'm in the same boat as you. I have patches of Poa triv throughout my lawn. I have a good 1200k portion of my back yard that's under shade and stays constantly damp that I'm going to nuke next year because of Poa T. Game on with the torch!!Fry it!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

It's time for an update. My wife is pushing me for a June 1 seed down to have turf for birthday parties in July. I have irrigation but am concerned about weed pressure. Here are some update pics:



Pic of Triv Alley from last year. Not much growing at the moment. A little Poa a and a couple triv plants that just got another dose of round up.



Spot near my pear tree.



Light colored grass mixed in with KBG.



Spot under a maple tree that has the most triv. Cool, wet and shady. I'm hoping mazama can out compete in this location.

I'm thinking of a full nuke in a couple of weeks. I have a driveway going in late May. After that I could fix a few irrigation spots and prep lawn, seed down June 1ish. I am welcoming all opinions.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Seed with? KBG? It will be really thin in July.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@g-man is right! You will be disappointed to see what will be there in July with KBG. Look at my Reno from a couple years ago. I did the same timeline. Heck in fall it'll still be behind where you'd want it to be. Curious to hear what you want to seed with.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

My plan is to seed with KBG. Mazama, Award, Bewitched and Grand Slam PRG to help fill in bare spots while KBG establishes. I have irrigation but do realize temperatures can be tough on young seedlings. Maybe it's a pipe dream and I need to wait until August.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

@g-man @fusebox7

All right guys. Need some feedback here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure what are your and your wife expectations. A kbg lawn to walk on by July is possible with sod.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'd say keep the current green lawn well watered now through summer and nuke in July after the party. Fall Reno with KBG. Spring renos are stressful and I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

@g-man @fusebox7

Thanks for the direction guys. I think I may do first app of gly sometime in June (I don't want any undesirables going dormant) fallow and kill two more times then prep lawn mid July with seed down August 1.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Our input is based on the goal of having a green lawn for "birthday parties in July"
So install sod or keep your current lawn well irrigated and fed (to prevent dormancy) and then kill it off. Priorities


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Looking at the images with more time and detail.

The bare area, go ahead and seed it. At worst apply more seed in July.

For the the POA t, kill it and plug it from another section just to cover the large holes. Will the wife be ok with some holes.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Does that triv alley area get a lot of shade? If so you may want a bunch type grass that is does well in shade. Sorry I missed the bare area as well so that would require a quick germinating seed (even KBG that germinates in 7 days is extremely slow to thicken up).


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes triv alley receives about 3 hours of filtered sun per day, so not a lot. I have 5 pounds of shade fescue mix for this area from Hogan. If the Triv or other undesirables pop back up it may become a bark bed with hostas.

I apologize my previous statement claiming I was expecting a lush lawn for a July event. My wife is very flexible and can deal with whatever, I already have 10% of my lawn killed from last fall.

My real question was going against the grain with a summer seeding and taking advantage of warm soil temps and having a jumpstart on establishment going into fall.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sounds good. I did a summer Reno twice so it can be done with irrigation and a watchful eye. Fall is when it will start to take off though. It'll be super hungry once temps fall.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Found this little guy today



Stolon


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Stolon picture that is not blurry


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

It's d-day. Sprayed entire yard today with Round up Max at 2oz per gallon.



Mowed entire lawn to 2" first.





I will scalp in a couple of days then gly again.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Mowed to 1 3/4". Lawn is yellowing out. Will mow 1.5" on Wednesday of next week then another round of gly


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

And the current state:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

30 yards of compost/top soil spread over entire lawn, drag worked well for smoothing. 


New driveway installed as well



Renting a billy goat slice seeder on Tuesday. Then I will be seeding and wrapping up the reno. Been a long road.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

55 pounds of Mazama, Bewitched, Award, Nuglade KBG and about 10 pounds of Grand Slam PRG.

Slit seeded cris cross then broadcast and raked in.

3 oz per k RGS. 8oz per k Greenstart. 40 pounds of slow release 14-14-14. One 36 pound bag of milo.

Tenacity at syringe rate per gallon of water.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Wolverine you'll be ok. Just be diligent about the watering/coverage and pray to the weather gods that there are no flood rains. Will be continuing to follow... might be right behind you at the new place next year... we'll see


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> @Wolverine you'll be ok. Just be diligent about the watering/coverage and pray to the weather gods that there are no flood rains. Will be continuing to follow... might be right behind you at the new place next year... we'll see


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm hoping for some seedlings next week with a little warm up coming.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks good, I'll be following along on your progress


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Day 6 and I have germination, Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Pretty pleased with day 7 germination.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

That's all the new triv seed popping up :lol: jk! Looks awesome that's a great start! Mile 1 down, 25 more to go!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> That's all the new triv seed popping up :lol: jk! Looks awesome that's a great start! Mile 1 down, 25 more to go!


Very true......long way to go but just glad to see green again


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

You get full marks for bravery! Thankfully mother nature has been very cooperative with this cool and damp start to summer. I'm still mowing like it's the spring flush.

Good luck


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> You get full marks for bravery! Thankfully mother nature has been very cooperative with this cool and damp start to summer. I'm still mowing like it's the spring flush.
> 
> Good luck


It was a difficult decision, wait until late August or ride this cooler than average trend we are having. The next 10 days look pretty favorable. Weeds don't scare me as i have chemicals to treat. Blazing heat will be my only enemy and possibly some fungus pressure.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Day 9. RGS at 3oz per k this Saturday. Good soaking rain here today. No washouts as of yet.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

That's looking good!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> That's looking good!


I'm pretty pleased with the germination thus far. Mother Nature has been helping as well.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Morning sun view


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I'll be following along. I'm always eager to see how effectively different approaches can be at killing off the _Poa trivialis_, particularly since we underwent a front lawn renovation last year to try to eliminate the scourge: "War on Triv."

Good luck with a late spring (practically summer) renovation. One advantage is that the mid-May kill is more likely to have killed all the _Poa trivialis_ in a single application than at any other time of year. Getting that baby KBG through a summer is going to be challenging though, even in Michigan.

Good luck!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looking good nice even coverage


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Same view 2 days later. If it keeps this up, I will be mowing soon. 3oz per k of RGS on Saturday.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Have you applied any fungicide yet?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Have you applied any fungicide yet?


I have not


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Need some input. I am experiencing weedy grass pressure obviously because it's summer time. Can I half rate tenacity now? Seed was sown 18 days ago. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Tenacity label calls for 4 weeks post germination (not seed down day).


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I wouldn't spray anything in this heat (on a baby reno especially). Get your Pre-M and nitrogen blitz on in the late summer and you'll be solid.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

@g-man @fusebox7

Yeah all the crab grass kind of freaks me out. I mowed yesterday and found a little fungus action going on. I sprayed Serenade at 4oz per k today. I will wait until the heat subsides to take on the grassy weeds. Lots of desirable grass as well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think you should risk your reno with serenade. Use a real fungicide for the fungus.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> I don't think you should risk your reno with serenade. Use a real fungicide for the fungus.


Point taken. I have Eagle 20 EW on the shelf as well. May put down an app next week.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> @g-man @fusebox7
> 
> Yeah all the crab grass kind of freaks me out. I mowed yesterday and found a little fungus action going on. I sprayed Serenade at 4oz per k today. I will wait until the heat subsides to take on the grassy weeds. Lots of desirable grass as well.


Don't worry about crabgrass. I've done 3 renos and all had crabgrass (all spring/summer renos :thumbup: ). Not a single crabgrass plant the following year in all cases. Pre-m the following spring will leave you in good hands. Poa annua will always be your biggest enemy and you'll fight it in perpetuity.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Applied Scott's Disease X today at 2lbs per K. Upper 80s and high humidity the next week here.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

86 here today. Grass is holding its own. Crab grass is having a field day but I will deal with that in a few weeks.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Mowed today for the third time post reno. Applied Bonide Grub Beater. Grass is starting to spread laterally and thicken. I am looking forward to the cooler temps of late summer.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

That is filling in nicely. Have you used a second app of tenacity?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> That is filling in nicely. Have you used a second app of tenacity?


Not yet. I'm not quite to the 30 day after germination point. I'm also waiting for a break from the heat.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Will tenacity take care of the crabgrass?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

KoopHawk said:


> Will tenacity take care of the crabgrass?


Crabgrass is on the list of weeds tenacity controls. In my experience it works kinda slow but usually has a good kill.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Applied 62 pounds of Milorganite today, which is .25 pounds of nitrogen per k.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Grass is starting to spread. It liked my dose of Milorganite.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Time for an update;


Triv alley is filing in nicely. Mazama is happy in this location. Also some fine fescue.


Lawn is full of crab too. Quinclorac and seed oil next week.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I have applied the following since June 11:

2 apps of Milorganite .25 lbs per k
1 app Lesco 25-0-4 .25 lbs per k
Tenacity at Syringe rate
Eagle fungicide
RGS 3oz per k
Cross check Pesticide. I fight sod web worm every year.
Merit Grub Control

Next up will be Prodiamine and getting ready for the fall blitz. I can't wait.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Applied Prodiamine and MSO at bottle rate. This crab needs to die.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Correction Quinclorac not Prodiamine


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Turf is starting to fill in nicely.



Quinclorac is knocking down the crab.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Maybe I missed it but what effective seeding rate did you use, @Wolverine? Looks way thicker/better than I would have imagined. Maybe you're not getting enough credit for the sweat equity


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Maybe I missed it but what effective seeding rate did you use, @Wolverine? Looks way thicker/better than I would have imagined. Maybe you're not getting enough credit for the sweat equity


Sedd rate was 4lbs per K. Mix was 40% Mazama KBG, 20% Award KBG, 20% Bewitched, 10% Nuglade KBG and 10% Grand Slam GLD PRG. Slit seed and broadcast was the ticket.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Ah I forgot there's some PRG in there. That's probably why I am seeing what I'm seeing. Great coverage. Time for temps to start falling here


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Ah I forgot there's some PRG in there. That's probably why I am seeing what I'm seeing. Great coverage. Time for temps to start falling here


Yep. i'm all teed up and ready for blitz time. My 160 dollar water bills are not fun either.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Applied Prodiamine at .3 oz per K. Still have crab grass that the Quinclorac didn't take down. Also have lots of spurge. I may apply 2 apps of Tenacity and be done with it.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

So it turns out that what I thought crab grass is actually goose grass, nasty sh$#. I mixed tenacity at syringe rate, Q-4, surfactant, light dose of liquid N. Q-4 is for spurge and other broadleaf. I will re apply Tenacity in 2 weeks.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Applied 22-10-6 tonight. So far I have identified crab grass, barnyard grass, goose grass as my annual grassy weed list.

I have been heavy handed with 4-way, tenacity and Quinclorac. Weeds are taking a beating.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Wolverine said:


> Applied 22-10-6 tonight. So far I have identified crab grass, barnyard grass, goose grass as my annual grassy weed list.
> 
> I have been heavy handed with 4-way, tenacity and Quinclorac. Weeds are taking a beating.


I'm afraid to Google '4-way'...


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Quick update: I have been battling grassy annual weeds for the last month. I feel like I am on top of the battle but realize they will still be in play until first frost. I am now shifting gears to the Fall blitz and taking care of the turf. Overall very happy with the progress.



I also picked up a bag of this to try. Been running GCF products thus far:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Update pics:







1/4 lb of N per K per week. Also applying RGS, Kelp 4 Less and Feature. Pretty happy with how it is filling in. I also purchased a lawn roller for my Toro Super Recycler.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Applying .25 lb per k of AS. Also have been rotating RGS, Kelp 4 Less Extreme Blend and Feture bi-weekly.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Applying .25 lb per k of AS. Also have been rotating RGS, Kelp 4 Less Extreme Blend and Feture bi-weekly.


Great job man! I'd say that was a successful spring reno. Looking great.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

^^^ I agree looks really good&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

@rob13psu @JDgreen18 Thanks guys!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Last update of the season. Applied .25 lb per k of urea today before the rain for my last app.









A little lawn domination:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Applied .2 oz per m of Prodiamine as well as 8 oz per k of green punch today. Found a patch of Poa triv by my big pine tree on the neighbors side, mixed up a small batch of gly and gave it a drink. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

A couple of pictures as she's waking up. Soil temp today is 55-57DegF. Mowed with rider today. Applying a round of Tenacity tomorrow as i am seeing a few Poa A clumps with seed heads. Also applying .5 lb N per M of Green TRX. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Exciting stuff! Looking awesome. My neighbors KBG woke up earlier than my mutt lawn. Hoping I have the fortitude to pull off the Reno this year!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Exciting stuff! Looking awesome. My neighbors KBG woke up earlier than my mutt lawn. Hoping I have the fortitude to pull off the Reno this year!


The elite KBG seems to wake up quicker than older varieties. I see your contemplating a mono stand of Mazama. My mix is very heavy with Mazama and coming out of spring I am impressed with shady area coverage. Should only get better as soil temps warm up. Good luck with the reno!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

You are off to a great start with it. Fingers crossed that it holds it's density and competition over the 2-3 year span. I've seen many others report that's a good span of time to decide if it's the solution you're going to be happy with. I'd be pretty confident with that cultivar. Will be following your progress this year as well. Godspeed!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: 
You're light years ahead of your neighbors! Color and density look great for early spring.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

So after 2 rounds of Tenacity I have many spots of Poa A. I can hand pull most, but I'm hoping Tenacity will make the final kill on the rest. Also pulled up what I believe to be is Poa Trivialis. It is growing very low to the ground and has a seed head at ground level, almost like its hiding.

I will have to use cultural practices to keep the Triv at bay. After hitting this stuff multiplied times with Round Up only to see it return is gut wrenching. I'm hoping with proper watering and aggressive elite KBG I have a fighting chance.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Wolverine what's tough is that it's not just simply "poa a" and "poa t" there are so many kinds of these plants that we still don't know what they are or how they behave. I have some form of "poa t" (red stalk, stolons, but it's very very bunchy and dense and vertical) - it is everywhere and expanding by the day. Anything that seeds is even more difficult to deal with as you're seeing. Hopefully since you reno'd you have a huge head start on good vs. bad and can manage by being smart. In a home lawn, especially larger ones, 100% eradication is probably a pipe dream, unfortunately.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> @Wolverine what's tough is that it's not just simply "poa a" and "poa t" there are so many kinds of these plants that we still don't know what they are or how they behave. I have some form of "poa t" (red stalk, stolons, but it's very very bunchy and dense and vertical) - it is everywhere and expanding by the day. Anything that seeds is even more difficult to deal with as you're seeing. Hopefully since you reno'd you have a huge head start on good vs. bad and can manage by being smart. In a home lawn, especially larger ones, 100% eradication is probably a pipe dream, unfortunately.


@fusebox7 
Thanks for the dose of reality. I'm starting to realize that you can't fight mother nature and decades worth of seeds in the soil. After further inspection, i believe most of my problems are Poa A which are ghosting up nicely from Tenacity. I applied Prodiamine late last summer, but still have a fairly large flush of it this Spring (too much to pull by hand).

I'm also hand pulling some Quack Grass and what i believe is wheat straw seed from my seeding. My back is sore from hand pulling so many weeds from the lawn.

I'm going to focus on feeding my KBG and PRG to give it a competitive edge against all unwanted incomers.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

:thumbs up: you're doing well. Just remember to smile 

Another approach that has worked well for me and others that was suggested by @g-man is to split your pre-m apps to every 2-3 months for better control.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> :thumbs up: you're doing well. Just remember to smile
> 
> Another approach that has worked well for me and others that was suggested by @g-man is to split your pre-m apps to every 2-3 months for better control.


Absolutely. I am applying 3 split apps this year of Prodiamine. Have you had better luck with Dithopyr, or rotated this in?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I actually use Dimension now after not having great success with Barricade/Prodiamine. I'm sure the success of each/or combined varies, as with everything. It doesn't have a long coverage time but since I apply every couple months I'm not concerned. This year, assuming I manage to go forward with the reno, the dithopyr will be ok.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Quick update. Applied 6oz per k of RGS and 35 lbs of ammonium sulfate before we received 3.25" of rain. Bluegrass exploded in terms of color and density. 






Bluegrass rhizomes


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Afternoon shots


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Double wide stripes with a 21" push mower on a 15k lawn= a lot of steps









Also noticing a color difference between the kbg and PRG. Might have to apply some iron to even it out.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Looking good! Doubles all around on 15k is sooooo much walking. Great exercise though.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

beardizzle1 said:


> Looking good! Doubles all around on 15k is sooooo much walking. Great exercise though.


^+1. Looking really good.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

@beardizzle1 @rob13psu Thanks Guys!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Cut today with the X300



And my new toy


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

:thumbup: Wowwy.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Ooh, ah! That should make time go by much faster if you decide to walk it. You should be able to do singles that are almost as wide in about half the time. From what I've seen, the TMs stripe pretty well on their own, and really good with the Toro kit.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Ooh, ah! That should make time go by much faster if you decide to walk it. You should be able to do singles that are almost as wide in about half the time. From what I've seen, the TMs stripe pretty well on their own, and really good with the Toro kit.


I'm waiting for the big league lawn striper as it is out of stock. Looks like a quality striper. 60" doubles will look amazing.

The time has gone from 1 hour 30 minutes with the 21" to 1 hour with the 30". So far I'm loving it.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> :thumbup: Wowwy.


Thanks!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I can't wait to see the stripes with the Big League roller behind that Timemaster! Your turf looks great. Good job!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

@Chris LI @Butter Thanks Guys!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Big League Lawn Striper will be here tomorrow.......


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> Big League Lawn Striper will be here tomorrow.......


Proudly made in Lansing, MI :thumbup: You'll love it.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Big League Lawn Striper will be here tomorrow.......
> ...


Heck yeah. I'm all for supporting Michigan and American made products. I'll post pics when it's installed.


----------

